# Paradise Fish Breeder?



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of a small scale Paradise fish breeder? I found one breeder but it's more of a fish farm and I would like details on the specific fish I get. I will check if any LFS have them but I highly doubt it because like bettas they can be aggressive but unlike bettas they need alot of space.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can keep a pair in a 20 gal tank, Males will get bigger than a betta but not by much. You can have more than 1 female per male also as they are colony friendly as long as there is only 1 male. They like warm temp. 78 to 82, and lots of plants for hiding in. They do great during the summer in ponds.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info.! I'm pretty sure I would like to get 1 male and 1 female for breeding. I'm gonna swing by a LFS to check out what they have.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've seen albinos in my LFS alot. but ONLY albinos. I wouldn't think them to be too uncommon, but in your area it could be different. Paradise Fish were the preceeders to bettas and came into the pet trade 1st, but were than completely replaced by the more colorful and more easier-to-keep Betta. I really think the Bettas are better, too but thats JMHO.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One of the reasons you don't see many in lfs is because they aren't as popular as bettas and gourami's. So they aren't considered your everyday bread and butter fish so the lfs don't make money off of them


----------



## gonsouth (Dec 4, 2009)

Paradise fish are cool water fish--those temps seem a bit high. Low 70's would be better for them


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No paradise fish aren't cool water fish. Will only breed in temps of about 80. They are in the labrynth family along with bettas and gouramis, from thiland.


----------



## gonsouth (Dec 4, 2009)

I hate to argue, but are we talking about the same fish.. The one I know as a paradise fish (macropodus opercularis) is from china and formosa. It' considered a semi tropical fish and can survive freezing temps.

,


----------



## gonsouth (Dec 4, 2009)

The only fish I know as a paradise fish is (macropodus opercularis) and is from China and Formosa. It is an anabantid, and can survive freezing temps. You might be talking about a different fish. Do you have the latin name?


----------



## gonsouth (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry about the duplicate response, but I got a message saying the first response didn't have enough characters..I don't know what that means..and I should repeat it.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe they can survive freezing temps, but most if not all anabantids breed in the 80's, with the paradise fish being no exception-and the breeding temperature is always the healthiest temp to keep them in.


----------

